# Como bajar el voltaje de  un Transformador



## ricardojavi (Ago 31, 2008)

Saludos:
Quiero reemplazar un transformador con una relacion 220/12-9V, es decir tiene una salida de 12V y una de 9V y tiene el primario quemado; por otro que solo tiene 12V por supuesto de mayor potencia. La idea es sacar una tension diecta al circuito de 12V y tomar de alli una rama que reduzca esta tension para mandarla al sector que requiere 9V. No logro reducir mediante divisores la tension de 12V a 9V.
¿Que me sugieren? Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 31, 2008)

Intercala un regulador LM7809 y con este alimentas la parte del circuito de 9V


----------



## cmontoya (Ago 16, 2011)

Hola amigos.

Tengo un amplificador TDA2030 que trabaja a 12V AC  y tengo un transformador que vota  16V.
Me gustaría saber si hay alguna forma de bajar de 16V AC  a   12V AC????

Gracias por su Ayuda!


----------



## Electronec (Ago 16, 2011)

Si trabaja a 12V AC, tendrá regulador ? ----Esquema-----

Consulta la hoja de datos del TDA, pueden trabajar a mas de 12V.

Para bajar de tensión, usa el buscdor.

Saludos.


----------



## cmontoya (Ago 16, 2011)

Electronec dijo:


> Si trabaja a 12V AC, tendrá regulador ? ----Esquema-----
> 
> Para bajar de tensión, usa el buscdor.
> 
> Saludos.


Pues si pero es que aparte de ese amplificador hay otras cosas que manejan 12V AC  me refiero al tranformador  osea necesito saber si hay alguna formula para bajar el voltaje del trnsformador


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 16, 2011)

cmontoya dijo:


> Pues si pero es que aparte de ese amplificador hay otras cosas que manejan 12V AC  me refiero al tranformador  osea necesito saber si hay alguna formula para bajar el voltaje del trnsformador


los amplificadores todos trabajan con CONTINUA DC(corriente directa),ademas del ampli,una cosa que podes hacer es quitar vueltas de alambre del trafo,si el ci trabaja con 12V,tenes que saber que cantidad de corriente necesita ese amplificador y hacer de ese trafo una fuente con diodos y capacitores,y si es necesario,un regulador.comentario,verifica el datasheet del integrado que tension soporta.......Por la que ves aca soporta hasta 18V,pero el tu trafo con 16V tiene un pico de voltaje de 23V mas o menos.yo te aconsejo hacer una fuente estabilizada con un transistor que soporte la corriente y un zener que te de el voltaje necesario









http://pdf1.alldatasheet.es/datasheet-pdf/view/25043/STMICROELECTRONICS/TDA2030.html


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 16, 2011)

Hola.

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/reducir-transformador-16v-ac-14v-ac-59799/#post526075

Usa 6 diodos en lugar de 4.

Pero como ya te han dicho, no es necesario reducir el voltaje, ya que, cuando resctifiques y filtres  el voltaje alterno para convertirlo en voltaje continuo, puedes usar un regulador de voltaje para obtener el voltaje que necesita el amplificador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## cmontoya (Ago 17, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/reducir-transformador-16v-ac-14v-ac-59799/#post526075
> 
> Usa 6 diodos en lugar de 4.



Gracias amigo por el dato voy a probarlo .............pero tengo una duda, ya que soy un poco novato...... cual diodo me recomiendas????...............yo tengo unos diodos 1N5404 o cual sera mejor???? y me tocaria buscar la resistencia de  1k


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 17, 2011)

Hola.
El diodo depende de la corriente máxima de carga.
Sí es de menos de 3A usa el 1N5404.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## tinchusbest (Ago 18, 2011)

elaficionado dijo:


> Hola.
> El diodo depende de la corriente máxima de carga.
> Sí es de menos de 3A usa el 1N5404.
> 
> ...


Ver el archivo adjunto 58543
la tension de esta salida es alterna o continua?,ya que por los diodos pasan las dos mitades de la onda.que tonto,es continua pulsante,pero me parece un desproposito poner esos diodos y la resistencia ya que tiene igual que poner un capacitor re grosso para bajar el rizo sino se escucha un ruido re lindo amplificado aparte de la musica.
mira este dibujo 14V 3A,solo que el potenciometro cambialo por una resistencia variable o coloca reistencias fijas hasta llegar a los 14V


----------



## cmontoya (Ago 19, 2011)

Amigos ya lo solucione,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,, pues lo que hice fue quitarle como unas 20 vueltas aprox  y verificar con el multímetro................y me quedo votando 12v a 12.1v ..........exactamente lo que necesitaba.
y gracias por su ayuda.
Saludos!!


----------



## ar.coldplay (Sep 17, 2013)

¿Qué tal?...Mi duda es la siguiente, estoy armando un amplificador de audio, tengo un transformador que entrega 30+30 V de AC los que al ser rectificados se me van a 42.5 VDC...y la alimentación del amplificador es de 33+33 VDC...ahora, habría alguna forma de conseguir éstas tensiones a través de algún circuito?

P.d.: La corriente es de 5 A.

Gracias. ...


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 17, 2013)

Se puede hacer con un regulador de tension dual en cada rama para que limite la tension al voltaje que estas buscando, se puede componer de un regulador discreto a base de diodo zener para atacar la base de un transistor de potencia quien sera el encargado de entregar la tension regulada con la corriente adecuada para el amplificador, sera un regulador de este tipo para cada rail de la fuente.


----------



## ar.coldplay (Sep 17, 2013)

A ver...creo que algo entendi...seria maso menos una cosa asi: 

http://imgur.com/wpVV5pg


----------



## DOSMETROS (Sep 17, 2013)

Ese amplificador funciona con  ± 46 Vdc 


*>>>Descargue aqui<<*<


----------



## SKYFALL (Sep 17, 2013)

ar.coldplay dijo:


> A ver...creo que algo entendi...seria maso menos una cosa asi:
> 
> http://imgur.com/wpVV5pghttp://imgur.com/wpVV5pghttp://imgur.com/wpVV5pg



Si asi es, pero Dosme dijo que puede funcionar a ese nivel de tension, ensayalo asi primero.


----------



## opamp (Sep 18, 2013)

Te falta 15 a 20% mas de espiras para llegar a los 46V de 2M y con R: 8 Ohm ,tu  estas calculando  con una R:4 Ohm , te queda chica la intensidad de 5A.


----------



## ar.coldplay (Sep 18, 2013)

Gracias a todos. Hoy estuve estuve ensayando el rectificador con el transformador y a la salida obtuve 46+46v, justo lo que necesitaba. La semana que viene calculo que terminare el amplificador asi pruebo todo junto.


----------



## ar.coldplay (Dic 29, 2013)

Estoy aqui otra vez con el mismo amplificador, ya que estuvo funcionando por dos semanas aproximadamente hasta que se "recalento" una de las resistencias de 100 ohm (mas precisamente la que esta ligada al emisor del tip41)...y bueno, desde ese entonces no funciona mas. Lo que hice fue armarme el bombillo en serie que aparece en el mismo sitio del amplicador y empezar a medir las tensiones, estas me dieron, por ejemplo en el anodo del diodo donde deberia haberme dado 0.7v, obtuve -33,5v, el mismo resultado en la base del tip42, y en la salida del parlante. En la fuente a la salida luego del rectificador tengo +40v por un lado y -40v por el otro, con lo cual concluyo que es correcto.

Pd: He reemplazado todos los transistores y algunas resistencias...pero las tensiones me siguen dando los mismos valores...sobre todo los -33.5v. Las pistas las he revisado tambien y parecen no tener ningun corto.

La verdad ya no se por donde seguir...si a alguien se le ocurre algo es bienvenido.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2013)

Fijate que no esté abierta alguna de las de 0,47

Verificá ambos 2SA733 del par diferencial


----------



## ar.coldplay (Dic 29, 2013)

Las resistencias .47 las acabo de medir sin sacarlas del impreso y los  valores oscilan entre .4 y .5 ambas. Ahora los a733 dan los siguientes  valores Veb= .663v, Vcb=.651v y Vec=0v. Lo malo es que ahora en las  caidas donde deberia haberme dado 0.7v tengo la tension de la fuente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2013)

ar.coldplay dijo:


> Ahora los a733 dan los siguientes valores Vec=0v


 
Ese está en corto !

Medilos afuera de la plaqueta


----------



## ar.coldplay (Dic 29, 2013)

Efectivamente los a733 estaban en corto. Me recomendas que los reemplace y que siga probando con el bombillo en serie? o existe la posibilidad de que si los cambio y hay otro corto me los vuelva a quemar? 

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 29, 2013)

¿ Es el primero que arreglás ?  si seguí con el bombillo serie

Medí todos los transistores fuera


----------



## ar.coldplay (Dic 30, 2013)

He reemplazado el par de  a733 por unos nuevos...y verificado los transistores 
como me has dicho fuera de la plaqueta. Al conectarlo nuevamente a la red, las tensiones cambiaron bastante y son mucho mas proximas a las que me tendrian que dar. En el anodo del diodo la caida de tension ahora es de 0.42v, y en la resistencia de 10 ohm es de -0.9v. A la salida del parlante obtengo una tension de -0.368v (porque negativa?).

Bueno y ademas el bombillo enciende levemente la primera vez, al desconectarlo y volverlo a conectar ya no enciende mas.

Pd: Me habia olvidado de constestar tu pregunta...si es el primero que arreglo. Se habra notado mucho lo novato que soy(?). Ja!

Gracias.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2013)

Si , se te nota lo novato  Que uno cambie lo quemado y salga andando es solo una posibilidad  

- Primero , intercambiá ambos 2SA733 a ver si mejora ese Offset de -0.368v.

El offset puede ser positivo o negativo dependiendo de muchas cosas , una de ellas es que la ganancia de ambos transistores debería ser idéntica. En general uno compraría 20 de esos (total son baratos) y seleccionaría dos pares lo más parecidos posible.

- Segundo , en la resistencia de 0,47 deberías medir (las puntas del tester en los extremos de ella)unos 20 milivolts , con la entrada de audio puesta a tierra.

Seguí con la lámpara serie


----------



## ar.coldplay (Dic 30, 2013)

Bueno ha mejorado el offset, ahora tengo una tension de -0,271v a la salida del parlante. Y en la resistencia mido 0mv. ¿Ya podria pobrar conectando el parlante y agregandole una señal? o hay posibilidad de que se dañe algo con esa "pequeña" tension?

Pd: Al medir las resistencias de 0,47 ohm estas oscilan mucho entre 0,3 y 0,5 ohm. ¿Tendra algo que ver eso, o tal vez sera error del multimetro (es uno comun)?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2013)

Multímetro !

No tenés una escala de 200 miliVoltsDC para medir que tensión cae en esas resistencias ?


----------



## ar.coldplay (Dic 30, 2013)

Es un multimetro autorango el que tengo...lo que hice fue colocarlo en la escala de mv pero aun asi sigue marcando 0mv.

Este es un link del multimetro que tengo: http://mla-s1-p.mlstatic.com/tester-digital-a930c-2985-MLA4821629126_082013-O.jpg


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2013)

Ok , encendé el amplificador con la lámpara serie y ponelo a sonar *a bastante bajo volumen* , es probable y normal que la lámpara parpadee un poquito.

Dejalo así una media hora y andá tocando los transistores de salida y demases , tratá de no tocar conecciones eléctricas así no oscila (chiflido)


----------



## ar.coldplay (Dic 30, 2013)

Bueno ya he conectado todo y suena a la perfeccion...pero me precupa un poco el destello de la lamparita que hace al principio. Probablemente eso fue lo que puso en corto al circuito porque anduvo alrededor de dos semanas.

Y mil gracias por la ayuda, no hubiese podido repararlo sino.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Dic 30, 2013)

ar.coldplay dijo:


> Bueno ya he conectado todo y suena a la perfeccion...pero me precupa un poco el destello de la lamparita que hace al principio.


 
No , eso es normal es la carga de los capacitores de la fuente



> Y mil gracias por la ayuda, no hubiese podido repararlo sino.


 
A mi también me han ayudado 

Si suena bien y no se calienta nada , vas a hacerle dos mejoras.

- Los dos 2SA733 deben ir tocándose entre ellos , grasa siliconada de por medio , y los abrazás con un termocontraible.

- Los dos díodos del medio (los del bias) deberían ir en *contacto térmico (no eléctrico)* con el disipador para evitar que el amplificador se embale y se queme.

Fijate en éste diseño los dos transistores abrazados con el termocontraible negro y los díodos montados en una plaquita prolija 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-50w-mosfet-58018/


----------



## pablo1422 (May 3, 2015)

Hola yo tengo un problema parecido quiero armar un amplificador con un tda2050 que va con 24v y tengo un trafo de 45+45 queria saber si hay manera de hacer y si la hay como. Desde ya muchas gracias a la comunidad del foro.


----------



## pandacba (May 3, 2015)

Es demasiado grande si te entrega 45+45 de dara en secundario +63VDC y -63VDC
lo que implca que tenes que reducir 40V por rama... te conviene conseguir otro transformador


----------



## ricren (Abr 19, 2020)

Hola gente, una consulta, estimo que va en esta seccion: 

tengo un lindo transformador, 44+44 voltios, 4 amperes. Lindo trafo pero necesito un transformador de 35+35 de la misma corriente. En epocas normales, compraria un trafo de ese voltage o lo llevaria a los hermanos Roulet para modificar, pero como saben, estamos en cuarentena y no se puede salir. 

La pregunta es: ven posible desarmar el secundario y sacarle las vueltas necesarias para llegar a 35+35v? Es posible hacerlo sin maquinas devanadoras? Me acuerdo que una vez modifique el secundario de un trafo de 12v 5 A para llevarlo a 13.8 (le agregue vueltas, no era muy facil hacer las espiras con el alambre grueso y no me quedo muy prolijo como de maquina, aunque funciona bien 

Se podra estimar muy aproximadamente, cuantas vueltas tendra el devanado secundario (como para hacerme una idea de si es humano rebobinarlo a mano…) Tal vez sea un disparate lo que propongo?

Les agradezco sus ideas o comentarios, en estos momentos hay que arreglarse con lo que hay a mano. Y lo que hay es tiempo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2020)

Hola , no va aqui , el tema de "Fuentes de alimentación" es mayormente para aportes de fuentes nuevas , diseños , etc . . .  no para consultas. Después veré de moverlo.

Por favor fotos del transformador.


----------



## ricren (Abr 19, 2020)

Aca subo dos fotos, una con el trafo armado y otra sacadas las tapas. Al lado para referencia de tamaño un modulo de amp clase D de 200W.
Estuve viendo y no parecen tantas vueltas las de este secundario.


----------



## DJ T3 (Abr 19, 2020)

Los 44 y 35 voltios que mencionas, son en alterna o continua?
Se me ocurre que quites una vuelta, y midas, si no llegas, sacas otra vuelta y mides, si no llegas, calcula con esos datos, la diferencia de voltaje, y eso te da los voltios por vueltas


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2020)

Hola , calculo unas dos o tres espiras por Volt , no es tanto.

Quita las chapas y desarma completamente el primer secundario contando las espiras , con el número de espiras dividido los 44 Volts tendrás la cantidad de espiras por Volt , eso lo multiplicas por 35 Volts.

Ahora al desarmar el segundo secundario solo quitarás las espiras necesarias para que quede en 35 Volts . . .  y rehaces el otro primario encima con las nuevas espiras calculadas , es todo !


----------



## ricren (Abr 19, 2020)

Muchas gracias por las instrucciones! 
Venia embalado y ahora me agarro el bajon cuando haciando memoria (fue hace años) me acorde lo que me costo rearmar el anterior trafo, tuve problemas que no me entraban todas las chapas a presion, creo recordar que tuve que dejar afuera una lamina. Me preocupa arruinarlo. 
Habra alguien que modifique trafos en la ciudad de La Plata ?(donde estoy ahora sin poder ir a Buenos Aires).


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 19, 2020)

Una o dos chapas menos no afectarán al transformador


----------



## peperc (Abr 19, 2020)

ricren dijo:


> Muchas gracias por las instrucciones!
> Venia embalado y ahora me agarro el bajon cuando haciando memoria (fue hace años) me acorde lo que me costo rearmar el anterior trafo, tuve problemas que no me entraban todas las chapas a presion, creo recordar que tuve que dejar afuera una lamina. Me preocupa arruinarlo.
> Habra alguien que modifique trafos en la ciudad de La Plata ?(donde estoy ahora sin poder ir a Buenos Aires).



y .. es asi... yo no lo tocaria, todo depende de la experiencia y recursos y ganas.

veo en ML nuevo esta como 3500 $
aca tenes uno que no se la potencia, quizas te sepan decir por la medida:






						Transformadores | MercadoLibre.com.ar
					

Descubrí los productos más buscados que no te podés perder en Transformadores ✓ Con Envío Gratis y Rápido ❤ Aprovechá Compras Internacionales.




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar
				




te recomiendo que esperes un poco y dedica un tiempo a mirar en ML a ver si te aparece alguno  de ese valor y barato, asi no destruis el que tenes.
.
.
.
.
 mira hasta lo que se encuentra con un poco de paciencia :





						Transformadores | MercadoLibre.com.ar
					

Descubrí los productos más buscados que no te podés perder en Transformadores ✓ Con Envío Gratis y Rápido ❤ Aprovechá Compras Internacionales.




					articulo.mercadolibre.com.ar


----------



## analogico (Abr 19, 2020)

ricren dijo:


> Se podra estimar muy aproximadamente, cuantas vueltas tendra el devanado secundario (como para hacerme una idea de si es humano rebobinarlo a mano…) Tal vez sea un disparate lo que propongo?
> 
> Les agradezco sus ideas o comentarios, en estos momentos hay que arreglarse con lo que hay a mano. Y lo que hay es tiempo.


si tiene espacio le puedes meter unas  vueltas  y medir el voltaje


rebobinarlo a mano, si tuvieras bobinadora , alambre nuevo barniz y todos los materiales

reutilizar el alambre es un poco mas dificil, ya que este se suele dañar al desarmar


----------



## peperc (Abr 20, 2020)

y pregunto yo:
si es para hacer un amplificador:
por que no pones el circuito ??
quizas quienes saben aca te puedan decir si ese esquema puede ser alimentado con trafo de 44 + 44 v.
a lo mucho ( no se) , quizas solo debas usar transistores de mayor tension, y puedas usarlo directo.


----------



## ricren (Abr 20, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> y pregunto yo:
> si es para hacer un amplificador:
> por que no pones el circuito ??
> quizas quienes saben aca te puedan decir si ese esquema puede ser alimentado con trafo de 44 + 44 v.
> a lo mucho ( no se) , quizas solo debas usar transistores de mayor tension, y puedas usarlo directo.


Te contesto: El modulo a alimentar si funciona con 62 VDC por rama, y hasta el fabricante lo dice, pero lamentablemente no es asi en la realidad, se termina quemando al tiempo. Siempre. Porque? estos modulos chinos estan armados con componentes al limite o en algun caso falsificados.. Por ejemplo los capacitores son de 62v y aunque quieras cambiarlos, es todo surface mount, no hay espacio para componentes thru hole, etc.No da hacer mods.
En cambio con alimentacion de 50vdc por rama andan perfecto, y duran. Lo se por experiencia en este caso en particular. Es la unica opcion.
Gente, disculpas pero necesito alguna ayuda con esto: NO consigo despegar la primera chapa E del nucleo. Saque algunas chapitas rectas como para ir aflojando, pero las E no salen. Hay algun truco cuando esta tan a presion? Calor con pistola termica tal vez aflojaria el barniz? Hacer alguna herramienta como para tirar de la chapa? Estan re-agarradas.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 20, 2020)

Meté un destornillador en 1 agujero y hacele palanca , luego en el otro agujero !

Una vez que rompas , digo saques una , sale con fritas


----------



## ricren (Abr 21, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Meté un destornillador en 1 agujero y hacele palanca , luego en el otro agujero !
> 
> Una vez que rompas , digo saques una , sale con fritas


Viste en la foto que una chapa esta doblada? Estuve haciendo eso precisamente con dos destornilladores pero ni la movi, solo arrugue la chapa E. Seguire probando. Calor no ayuda? Horno?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 21, 2020)

Yo usaría una de las chapas I para meterla por la parte inferior del carrete y llegar a la pata central de la E de la chapa esa medio destruida. Una vez ahí la iría golpeando con un martillo para ver si se despega y comienza a salir.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 21, 2020)

ricren dijo:


> Viste en la foto que una chapa esta doblada? Estuve haciendo eso precisamente con dos destornilladores pero ni la movi, solo arrugue la chapa E. Seguire probando. Calor no ayuda? Horno?



Si tenés una morsa, intentá apretar en forma pareja (transversalmente al sentido del eje de las "I") todo el apilado a excepción de la que doblaste. Eso debería ayudar a retirar la que doblaste y las subsiguientes.

No veo tenga carrete plástico, solo un núcleo conformado por trozos de préspan. Cuidá al retirar las chapas de no tajear el préspan.

Muy importante: cuidado con los dedos de las manos. He tenido un compañero, quien desarmando uno grande, perdió uno (ya que suelen ser láminas mayormente de 0,35 mm las de grano orientado ó, cuanto mucho, de 0,50 mm las de acero al silicio más comunes).

Cuando vuelvas a apilar, hacelo de una "E" y una "I" por vez (ya que suelen hacerlo de dos en dos).

El retirarle vueltas te va a provocar que la densidad de flujo magnética en la sección transversal del núcleo aumente en una proporción de casi 26 %. Si el núcleo fué diseñado para operar a 8000 Gauss, no creo vayas a tener mucho problema con que se vaya a un poco más de 10057 Gauss. Si fué diseñado para operar a 10000 Gauss...

Si no me equivoco, el rendimiento máximo se va a correr hacia un punto más próximo al de la potencia nominal, si originalmente hubiese sido diseñado para obtenerlo a un punto menor de la nominal, ya que aumentarían las pérdidas fijas y se reducirían las pérdidas variables aportadas por el secundario.

Espero lo que te sugiero te ayude


----------



## ricren (Abr 21, 2020)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Yo usaría una de las chapas I para meterla por la parte inferior del carrete y llegar a la pata central de la E de la chapa esa medio destruida. Una vez ahí la iría golpeando con un martillo para ver si se despega y comienza a salir.


Gracias, lo intentare. Segun veo esta bastante sellado con resina en esa parte, veamos si se puede raspar.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 21, 2020)

Yo te sugiero dejar ese transformador tranquilo porque el riesgo de romperlo es alto y evaluá dos opciones.

- Mandar a hacer otro transformador.

- Bajarle la tensión de entrada.  Una forma es con un trafo mas chico de 220/24 conectado como autotransformador.


----------



## ricren (Abr 21, 2020)

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Cuando vuelvas a apilar, hacelo de una "E" y una "I" por vez (ya que suelen hacerlo de dos en dos).
> 
> El retirarle vueltas te va a provocar que la densidad de flujo magnética en la sección transversal del núcleo aumente en una proporción de casi 26 %. Si el núcleo fué diseñado para operar a 8000 Gauss, no creo vayas a tener mucho problema con que se vaya a un poco más de 10057 Gauss. Si fué diseñado para operar a 10000 Gauss...
> 
> Si no me equivoco, el rendimiento máximo se va a correr hacia un punto más próximo al de la potencia nominal, si originalmente hubiese sido diseñado para obtenerlo a un punto menor de la nominal.



Gracias, de hecho esta armado a dos chapitas por vez. Porque es importante hacerlo a una por vez? DIsculpas si es muy basica la pregunta, pero no domino el tema.

Pregunta: ayudaria a tener mas holgura para desarmar el seguir sacando las chapitas I? Porque esas salen facil de dos en dos como estan puestas.

Si tenes ganas, me prodrias explicar que pasaria al sacale vueltas ademas de bajar el voltage del secundario? mejora la potencia o baja? El trafo fue construido por una fabrica Platese de un sr Marello, hace 35 años, cuando habia industria. Eran muy buenos transformadores al menos en su epoca.  Hoy veo que las chapitas estan como bastante oxidadas. Habria que lijarlas o limpiarlas de alguna manera? O el lijar a velocidad modifica las caracteristicas de las chapas?


Eduardo dijo:


> Yo te sugiero dejar ese transformador tranquilo porque el riesgo de romperlo es alto y evaluá dos opciones.
> 
> - Mandar a hacer otro transformador.
> 
> - Bajarle la tensión de entrada.  Una forma es con un trafo mas chico de 220/24 conectado como autotransformador.


Te agradezco la sugerencia y entiendo los motivos, pero como sabes estamos en cuarentena y se hace dificil salir a comprar/encargar. Estoy en La Plata y no puedo de ninguna manera llegar a Buenos Aires sin que me bajen, Asi estamos.
Ademas,  si no termino este amplificador antes de que termine el aislamiento, creo que nunca lo hare, en epocas normales estoy muy complicado con el tiempo,obligaciones familiares, etc. El momento es ahora.
Con relacion a usar un trafo extra, necesito potencia, tendria que ser muy grande, paso. Intento un poco mas con este, lo que pense cuando evalue las posibilidades antes de comenzar el desarme fue que asi como esta no me sirve para nada, si se rompe vere de comprar un substituto cuando volvamos a la normalidad o eventualmente llevarlo a bobinar a algun profesionalque lo quiera hacer.
En otras palabras, parece que estoy jugado, man.


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 21, 2020)

ricren dijo:


> Gracias, de hecho esta armado a dos chapitas por vez. Porque es importante hacerlo a una por vez? DIsculpas si es muy basica la pregunta, pero no domino el tema.
> 
> Pregunta: ayudaria a tener mas holgura para desarmar el seguir sacando las chapitas I? Porque esas salen facil de dos en dos como estan puestas.
> 
> Si tenes ganas, me prodrias explicar que pasaria al sacale vueltas ademas de bajar el voltage del secundario? mejora la potencia o baja? El trafo fue construido por una fabrica Platese de un sr Marello, hace 35 años, cuando habia industria. Eran muy buenos transformadores al menos en su epoca.  Hoy veo que las chapitas estan como bastante oxidadas. Habria que lijarlas o limpiarlas de alguna manera? O el lijar a velocidad modifica las caracteristicas de las chapas?



El que esté apilado el núcleo de dos en dos, es simplemente por ahorro de tiempo en el armado y por la mayor facilidad en la inserción. Lo hacen el 99 % de las fábricas, sino el 100 %. No está bien, de todos modos.

El núcleo siempre tiene que quedar lo más comprimido que se pueda, sin llegar a deformar el carrete ni romperlo.

Al quitarle espiras, se tiende a saturar con más líneas al núcleo (en más o menos similar proporción a las espiras que saques). No es conveniente pasarse de determinado valor en función de la calidad de las chapas empleadas. A modo muy orientativo, entre 8000 a 10000 Gauss para chapas comunes y, entre 20 % y más para grano orientado.

Al quitarle vueltas pero manteniendo similar alambre, provoca reducción de pérdidas variables. También provoca que se tienda a saturar más el núcleo, por lo que las pérdidas fijas aumentan. El punto de encuentro entre las pérdidas variables y las pérdidas fijas, determina el mayor rendimiento y la ubicación exacta de este mayor rendimiento en el rango comprendido entre 0 y la potencia nominal del transformador. Lo más probable sea que el punto de mayor rendimiento se corra hacia un punto todavía más próximo al de la potencia nominal (punto para el cual tienden a diseñarse buena parte de esos transformadores, aunque podrían darse otras necesidades particulares de tener el punto de rendimiento en otra ubicación).

Las pérdidas fijas son estimadas en función de la cantidad de núcleo (peso) y punto de empleo (densidad de líneas), mientras que las pérdidas variables son en función de la demanda de corriente y la resistencia de los devanados. Las pérdidas fijas siguen presentes aún con el trafo en vacío, mientras que las variables crecen cuadráticamente y rápidamente con la demanda de corriente. Las pérdidas variables son la suma de las producidas tanto en el primario como en el secundario. Fijate en el gráfico que te subo que el "lomo o cresta" de la curva de rendimiento se ubica en torno al punto donde se igualan las pérdidas variables (cobre) con las pérdidas fijas (hierro) o sobre la línea de puntos.



Para intentar sacar el núcleo, tratá de sacar todas las "I" posibles. No limpies las chapas, salvo retirarles el pegote de barníz o pintura que pueda quedar sobre el canto del apilado (filo de cada chapa).

En cuanto a la pregunta sobre qué sucedería con la potencia, te digo que es una respuesta algo compleja, ya que estás interviniendo sobre un solo bobinado (reduciendo su pérdida variable en casi 26 % a similar punto de demanda original), aumentan las pérdidas fijas (habría que ver a qué punto el fabricante ya lo estaba empleando, si holgado en flujo o algo saturado => se requerirían conocer más datos, como diámetro de alambres y vueltas en, al menos, un bobinado, si el criterio de diseño fué similar para ambos bobinados). Lo más probable es que sea un poco por debajo de la original (si vas a emplear al amplificador a bajo régimen de demanda) y con un rendimiento probablemente menor al que obtenías en el punto de uso original. Es decir, te quedaría probablemente un trafo de un poco menor potencia disponible, pero con un rendimiento máximo lograble a casi plena potencia.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 21, 2020)

ricren dijo:


> ...Con relacion a usar un trafo extra, necesito potencia,* tendria que ser muy grande*, ...



Dije conectado como autotransformador.   Uno de 220/24 debería ser del *11%* de la potencia que el original.
Es mas grande que un enchufe pero bastante mas chico y liviano que el trafo principal.


----------



## peperc (Abr 21, 2020)

Eduardo dijo:


> Dije conectado como autotransformador.   Uno de 220/24 debería ser del *11%* de la potencia que el original.
> Es mas grande que un enchufe pero bastante mas chico y liviano que el trafo principal.


hola, disculpa, no entiendo el modo de conectarlo .
lo podrias explicar por favor


<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
ya empezaste !!! ...


estABA bueno el trafo :


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 21, 2020)

Para el desarmado, mi método es proceder a pegarle unos golpes con martillo en la parte superior del paquete de la laminación y en la parte inferior.

Si prefieres puedes usar una madera entre medio pero no es necesario para mí.

Tengo echa una "herramienta" que consiste en sacarle los dientes a una hoja de acero de sierra(para no lastimarme las manos al trabajar) y en uno de los extremos la termino recta y levemente afilada en forma de cuña pero que no sea una navaja(no quiero cortar, solo entrar donde no hay demasiado lugar).

Dicha hoja tiene 0.5mm de espesor como la mayoría de las chapas E que no son de grano orientado las cuales tienen un espesor de entre 0.30mm 0 0.35mm

Con ella la introduzco entre el carretel y la primera lámina E y lo mismo entre la primera y segunda para despegar el barniz que pueda estar pegado todavía. 

Después es procedo a usarla como cortafierro al pegarle en el perfil de la pierna central de la E y de esa forma sacar la primer lamina, despues ya es pan comido.

Espero que te sirva a ti también.

Saludos.


----------



## JOSMITO32 (Abr 21, 2020)

Hola: Tengo un trafo con salida 48v AC , una vez rectificada en doble onda y filtrada,excede del valor maximo admisible por la electronica reguladora,¿algun circuito para disminuir esta tension rectificada y filtrada a 35 voltios DC?.Necesito 3 Amperios a la salida de la electronica reguladora,pero mi problema es como disminuir el valor de la tension DC que entra al modulo regulador.Un saludo.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 21, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> hola, disculpa, no entiendo el modo de conectarlo .
> lo podrias explicar por favor



Son conexiones de este tipo:



Hay mas formas, y si cambiás la polaridad de las bobinas resulta elevador de tensión.

Mientras haya poca diferencia entre la tensión de línea y tensión final el transformador resulta mucho mas chico que el principal.


----------



## JOSMITO32 (Abr 21, 2020)

Hola: Veo que han movido mi mensaje, a ver la solución de variar las conexiones del transformador no es factible.Yo busco algun circuito a base de zener y transistor de potencia bipolar o Mosfet para reducir los mas de 48 voltios rectificados y filtrados,hasta un valor de 35 v DC mas o menos .Un saludo.


----------



## jorger (Abr 21, 2020)

Pues me parece que va a ser más factible modificar el bobinado del transformador antes que desperdiciar potencia y generar calor por usar regulación lineal. De qué potencia estamos hablando?


----------



## JOSMITO32 (Abr 21, 2020)

Hola: La salida de la fuente seria 3 Amperios y 25 o 30 voltios DC.El trafo con el que contamos tiene una sola salida de 48 v AC.Pero el modulo regulador solo admite como maximo una tension rectificada y filtrada de 35 v DC.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 21, 2020)

JOSMITO32 dijo:


> Hola: La salida de la fuente seria 3 Amperios y 25 o 30 voltios DC.El trafo con el que contamos tiene una sola salida de 48 v AC.Pero el modulo regulador solo admite como maximo una tension rectificada y filtrada de 35 v DC.


La solución es simple: o comprás un transformador nuevo de la tensión y corriente necesaria para tu aplicación, o mandás a rebobinar el trafo a la tensión y corriente requeridas (lo hacés vos o lo mandás a hacer).

Y no hay mucho más. Cualquier otra cosa exige componentes extra que te van a costar un dinerillo y solo vas a agregar puntos de falla adicionales sin mejorar la performance.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 21, 2020)

JOSMITO32 dijo:


> Hola: La salida de la fuente seria 3 Amperios y 25 o 30 voltios DC.El trafo con el que contamos tiene una sola salida de 48 v AC.Pero el modulo regulador solo admite como maximo una tension rectificada y filtrada de 35 v DC.



Cuentas a groso modo...algo simple(rectificador, filtrado, pre-regulador) mitad de la potencia de la potencia convertida en calor ya que 48V x 1.4 = 67.2V - 35V = 32.2V a "comerse" x 3A = 96.6W resultante o un poco menos porque no desconte la caída en los rectificadores y tú quieres una salida de 35V a 3A = 105W.


----------



## JOSMITO32 (Abr 21, 2020)

La salida serian 3A x 25 v o 3A x 30 v


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 21, 2020)

JOSMITO32 dijo:


> La salida serian 3A x 25 v o 3A x 30 v


Peor entonces....mas potencia para disipar


----------



## JOSMITO32 (Abr 21, 2020)

ok,


----------



## ricren (Abr 21, 2020)

Finalmente se pudo desarmar el trafo. Gracias Dr Z, con el metodo de golpear la chapa central de la E fue saliendo,  arruine una chapa E. Aca en la foto se ve la demolicion.

Se ve que las chapas estan bien oxidadas. Pregunto: eso debe limpiarse? Lijarse? Pulirse?

Como nota al margen, las chapas estaban armadas de dos en dos a excepcion de la del medio que eran 4 todas juntas. Raro?

En la otra foto puede verse el nucleo al cual ya le saque medio secundario (97 vueltas) y tambien ya saque 20 vueltas al otro medio, para que de aprox. los 35v+35VAC de target, segun la manera de calcular de Dosmetros, Gracias tambien por ese metodo. Sin ustedes no lo podria haber hecho.

Ahora me doy cuenta que no tengo el material de aislacion que parece como un carton especial ni se donde comprarlo (frespan?) Se podra substituir por alguna otra cosa como cinta de enmascarar?

Tengo una maraña de alambre y una pila de chapas oxidadas pero ya estoy feliz. Armarlo bien ya es otro cantar....


Eduardo dijo:


> Mientras haya poca diferencia entre la tensión de línea y tensión final el transformador resulta mucho mas chico que el principal.



Muy interesante este metodo, como queda la regulacion en este caso? A mucha demanda transitoria de corriente cae apreciablemente?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 21, 2020)

ricren dijo:


> Gracias Dr Z, con el metodo de golpear la chapa central de la E fue saliendo, arruine una chapa E. Aca en la foto se ve la demolicion.


De nada...yo alguna vez lo hice así. Y la chapa E ya estaba hecha pelota de antes... y ahora la I....y se formó una pareja!!!



ricren dijo:


> Se ve que las chapas estan bien oxidadas. Pregunto: eso debe limpiarse? Lijarse? Pulirse?


Ni se te ocurra limpiar la chapas. El óxido es inducido sometiendo las placas a vapor de agua, de esa manera el oxido aisla las chapas entre sí y las corrientes de Foucault inducidas en el núcleo tienen un camino de alta impedancia para circular por solo van por dentro de cada chapa y no de toda la masa de hierro.



ricren dijo:


> Como nota al margen, las chapas estaban armadas de dos en dos a exepcion de la del medio que eran 4 todas juntas. Raro?


Naaa...no importa...es como le vino más comodo al que armó el núcleo. La potencia no es tan alta como para que importe mucho.


ricren dijo:


> Ahora me doy cuenta que no tengo el material de aislacion que parece como un carton especial ni se donde comprarlo (*P*respan?) Se podra substituir por alguna otra cosa como cinta de enmascarar?


Ahí tendría que constestarte Rorschach que es especialista en bobinar trafos. Date una vuelta por los temas de él por que ahí muestra que es lo que el usa.
Si por mi fuera le mandaría cinta de enmascarar, pero no sé que espesor, resistencia y duración tiene...no sea que no te quepa el nuevo bobinado...


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 21, 2020)

Bién ahí !

Dada la cuarentena y dado el bajo voltaje podés usar alguna cartulina normal y papel de seda o papel de calcar entre capas. Total después lo barnizás . . .  o no 😂 (Hoja y tapa de revista Gente )

Armate dos discos de terciado o dos CD para hacer un sandwich y rebobinar sobre el carrete a mano !

Prestá atención al sentido de giro para que no te quede fuera de fase . . .  o sacá las 4 puntas del secundario afuera 

El alambre podés plancharlo un poco pasándolo muy suavemente entre tu pulgar y el cogote de una botella de vidrio , dónde agarraría la tapa corona.


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 22, 2020)

Suponiendo que no tienes experiencia y materiales para rebobinar, te sugiero que pierdas un poco el tiempo y hagas un taco(cubo) con las medidas central del núcleo(parece una laminación Nº:155....600) y una vez que lo introduzcas dentro el núcleo del bobinado, procedas a  rebobina porque puedes encontrarte después de todo el trabajo que no hay lugar suficiente para introducir las chapas o en ese caso que al introducir las chapas rompas la aislación interior y pinches el bobinado primario.

Si haces fuerza para mantener tirante el alambre del secundario y sin tener un núcleo sólido dentro, lo mas probable es que te pase esto. 

Si hablas de la aislación de terminación , no hay problemas y puede ser de la cinta de enmascarar de pintor.

Bobina lo mas parejo y prolijo posible, quitale si tienen restos de barniz a las chapas pero no el óxido y arma cada E con cada I, se nota en la reducción del consumo en vacío del transformador.


----------



## ricren (Abr 22, 2020)

Ricbevi, gracias por el tip de como bobinar, seguramente me iba a pasar eso.
Hoy no avance porque como era un buen dia de sol, termine de hacer el subwoofer (para el que necesito este amplificador).
Pero avance planchando el alambre por el metodo "Dosmetros" y lo enrolle en un bote de pintura de 20 litros.
Tambien busque elementos aislantes, tengo mylar. Servira? Y una especia de hoja de cartulina muy finita con una de sus caras plastificada amarilla. Tal vez esto sirva?
Tambien veo que no tengo spaguetti de tela. Servira termocontraible?

Con relacion al barniz, va entre capa y capa? (necesito 77 vueltas, y cada capa lleva mas o menos 24, asi que serian 4 capas de bobinado.
trate de buscar info sobre cual barniz, podre ponerle algun barniz de madera o sellador de madera al tinner alba? O plastificante de pisos poliuretanico? No me peguen, es lo que estuve viendo que tengo, no hay pinturerias abiertas por aca y mucho menos casa de bobinados.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2020)

ricren dijo:


> tengo mylar. Servira?



Con el tiempo se reseca y resquebraja.



ricren dijo:


> Y una especia de hoja de cartulina muy finita con una de sus caras plastificada amarilla. Tal vez esto sirva?



Si gusta.



ricren dijo:


> Tambien veo que no tengo spaguetti de tela. Servirá termocontraible?



Dónde terminaste la espira 77 , pelá la punta mas la del segundo secundario , soldales un cable , termocontraible y lo sacás por el costado y seguís bobinando

Asegurate que eso lo hagas en el mismo lado dónde antes estaban hechas las conexiones , si se engorda ahí el carrete cómo queda fuera de las chapas no molesta . ¿ Se entiende lo que digo ?


----------



## ricren (Abr 22, 2020)

Entendido, gracias. Alguna recomendacion con el barniz? Es evidente que el original estaba barnizado porque el alambre en algunas partes salio con pedazon de prespan pegados, lo que no se es la funcion del mismo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 22, 2020)

Eso se hace una vez armado y probado  , debe ser si o si para bobinados . . .  secado rápido , pero no tiene apuro


----------



## diegomj1973 (Abr 23, 2020)

Suele sumergirse el carrete completo en barniz, esperando lo necesario hasta que expulse las últimas burbujas de aire. Luego, se retira y se deja secar (podría ser con o sin aporte adicional de calor "controlado").

La derivación la podría hacer con el mismo alambre de bobinar (doblándolo y anexándole el spaghetti entelado para "pasar" por encima de las espiras), si al desarmarlo todavía no lo cortó. Quedaría asomando una "U" de alambre en el extremo del spaghetti entelado. Con ésto no hay necesidad de cortar ni soldar nada y, luego, se puede elegir si se desea un bobinado con derivación central o dos bobinados independientes, cortando simplemente esa "U". Como ventaja: suele quedar menos abultado que con un cable soldado y no hay posibilidades para discontinuidades.


----------



## ricren (Abr 23, 2020)

Ante todo queria agradecer mucho los aportes de conocimiento para ayudar en la modificacion de mi transformador. Lamentablemente debo informar del deceso del finado, digo del bobinado. Los servicios funerarios seran mañana, Ja.
Que paso? Hoy hice el bobinado y le empece a poner las planchuelas. Llego un momento que me faltaban 11 y ya costaba entrar. Puse otra a presion y posiblemente debo haber herido el primario. Ya me habian advertido, lo se. Supongo que no ayudo que no tuviera carrete sino prespan.
De todas maneras lo conecte asi y al rato comezo a salir un tenue humito blanco de la parte del primario. Ahi lo desconecte, y lo doy por terminado. Llegue al limite de mis humildes posibilidades. Tendre que encontrar un bobinador que lo pueda hacer. Si me quieren sugerir alguien que lo lo pueda trabajar, zona capital, GBA, La Plata, etc, agradecido.
Reitero mi agradecimiento por los datos, tips y paciencia en este proceso, aprendi un monton de un tema que sabia muy poco y eso siempre es bueno.


----------



## peperc (Abr 23, 2020)

o sea que un trafo buenisimo lo hiciste percha.
era de esperarse.
y si digo algo al inicio.. soy malo.

un medico que hace cesareas te dira que es facil ( para el , que lo hace siempre) , pero no para otro que se lo dicen a el oido.
si uno quisiera hacer eso, pues deberia de agarrar 5 o 6 trafos ( o 10 )  inutiles y desarmarlos y volver a armarlos, y cambiar esto o aquello.
yo aprendi eso hace mucho:

NADA ES FACIL, todo lleva su experriencia.
me parecen BUENISIMOS los que aca saben un monton de eso, pero tambien me parecen  MALISIMOS que lo pinten como facil.

es mas, lei mas atras que un colega puso un monton de explicaciones tecnicas, que no entiendo y no tengo problemas en reconocerlo, pero ya estaba diciendo que MODIFICAR  un trafo no es sacar o poner vueltas por que saturas el nucleo o no se que de el flujo magnetico.
pero igual >>>> para adelante.

y bueh...... asi se aprende.
es dificil este mundo :
a veces hay que aprender a hacer
otras a no hacer
otras a escuchar
y otras a NO escuchar.

ojala uno supiese cuando que de cada cosa....


----------



## jorger (Abr 23, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> o sea que un trafo buenisimo lo hiciste percha.
> era de esperarse.
> y si digo algo al inicio.. soy malo.
> ....


Pues de primeras, con esas maneras ni ayudas ni comienzas bien el mensaje. Y me abstengo de seguir respondiénsote porque a cada post que escribes siempre tienes algo negativo que decir y además con chantaje emocional.


----------



## ricren (Abr 23, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> o sea que un trafo buenisimo lo hiciste percha.
> era de esperarse.


Sabes, me parece que tu planteo esta equivocado desde el inicio, porque estas pensando esta situacion desde tu optica personal y eso no aplica a la mia. Te voy a explicar porque:

Este trafo que para vos es 'buenisimo" para mi es un peso muerto que no me servia para nada asi como estaba . Se compro hace 35 años, sirvio perfectamente a su proposito durante años, esta re-amortizado y hoy dormia herrumbrado en una caja de desechos inutiles. Dificilmente era algo "buenisimo".

Y "no lo hice percha". Lo unico que hay que hacer es bobinarlo por alguien que sepa, que por otra parte es lo que en tiempos normales hubiera hecho : llevarlo a hacer. Pero como ahora no se puede, y lo que hay es tiempo y tendencias hacia lo positivo, se intento hacerlo.No salio? Se gana y se pierde. Esa es la vida. Tal vez al profesional que lo hacia se le hubiera roto tambien, no sabemos, el sosten de prespan ya esta muy viejo.

Por otra parte, que se perdio? Un poco de tiempo.Que en este contexo, lamentablemente sobra, por lo tanto no es demasiado valioso. En contraposicion haciendo el proceso se aprendieron cosas valiosas. Costo economico? Ninguno.
Esa es mi realidad, yo siempre voy para delante.

Y en una nota al margen, considera revisar el tono de tus mensajes. No me parecen apropiados. En otras palabras no me van los sermones.


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 24, 2020)

Buenos días ricren, llegué tarde a tu post 🤷‍♂️, pero si aún quieres volver a intentarlo, o para otra oportunidad, puedes ver lo siguiente como guía, y luego seguir consultando cuando surjan dudas, tanto en los cálculos, como en los detalles constructivos.






						Amplificador estereo valvular 50w rms por canal Hi-Fi
					

Estoy terminando el trafo de poder,luego les mando las fotos.- potencia:558W +20% : 670W.- sup.nucleo:40cm2 carrete:Plastico de 50mm rama central x 80mm de apilado.- laminacion:600.grano orientado m4,0,27mm de espesor.- induccion:9500 gauss(9,5 t) primario 220v:260 espiras,d.alambre...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				









						Construcción de un "Probador de Válvulas"
					

La idea surgió luego de haber visto en una página web, la construcción de un sencillo y económico probador de válvulas, el cual sin embargo reúne buenas prestaciones para las funciones que fue diseñado.- El probador utiliza  2 multímetros digitales económicos ( pueden ser tipos ZR160 o 161), los...




					www.forosdeelectronica.com
				




Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 😀


----------



## ricren (Abr 24, 2020)

Rorschach dijo:


> Buenos días ricren, llegué tarde a tu post 🤷‍♂️, pero si aún quieres volver a intentarlo, o para otra oportunidad, puedes ver lo siguiente como guía, y luego seguir consultando cuando surjan dudas, tanto en los cálculos, como en los detalles constructivos.
> Saludos Cordiales
> Rorschach 😀



Muchas gracias, siempre es bueno tener la informacion.
Vos sabes que busque en el foro pero no encontre esta data porque buscaba posts sobre transformadores. Tal vez seria super util si esta info tuviera su lugar en un post propio?
Saludos al dr. Manhattan


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2020)

Que lástima.

De todas maneras nadie te quita lo bailado y lo aprendido que es lo que cuenta , la próxima te toca armarte tus propios transformadores de alimentación , excitadores y de salida de tu próximo valvular con la ayuda de los muchachos


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 24, 2020)

ricren dijo:


> ...
> Por otra parte, que se perdio? Un poco de tiempo.Que en este contexo, lamentablemente sobra, por lo tanto no es demasiado valioso. En contraposicion haciendo el proceso se aprendieron cosas valiosas. Costo economico? Ninguno.
> Esa es mi realidad, yo siempre voy para delante.
> ....



Para el próximo transformador que se te ocurra bobinar/rebobinar acordate que el interior del carrete no puede estar vacío,  porque si no, a medida que vas enrollando se te cierra y a las chapas no las pone ni MacGyver.

Y ojo, no puede ser un taco o paquete de tacos mas o menos, tiene que ser exactamente de la misma medida que las chapas o una forma ajustable, algo en lo que normalmente a nivel casero se está limitado.


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 24, 2020)

Eduardo dijo:


> Y ojo, no puede ser un taco o paquete de tacos mas o menos, tiene que ser exactamente de la misma medida que las chapas o una forma ajustable, algo en lo que normalmente a nivel casero se está limitado.



La medida de la chapa, en las laminaciones E I, se referencia por la medida de la rama central, las laminaciones vienen por número, que no expresan la medida de la rama central, por ejemplo la laminación 155 tiene 38 mm de rama central, y la 155E, tiene 42mm, entre otras muchísimas más, ya desde hace unas cuantas décadas los carretes ya vienen hechos en nylon, polipropileno, o poliamida, con, o sin carga, de todos los números de laminaciones, y largos de apilado, cuando uno desarma por distintos motivos, y se estropea el carrete, y es una laminación que no hace más (raro), o de un largo de apilado no standard, no queda otra opción que hacerlo a la vieja usanza, con presspahn de 1 mm, 1,5 mm, o 2 mm, según el caso.-

*Ejemplo de carrete 155E, 42mm de rama central, y 42 mm de apilado (sección cuadrada)
*

​Respecto de los tacos para introducir en los carretes para luego poder bobinar, hacerlos de madera en la casa de uno es bastante sencillo, se va a la maderera, se compra un pedazo de listón de medida similar pero más grande, y se pide que la cepillen a la medida del carrete, luego uno en la casa corta el listón según medida, y después lijar hasta que entre ajustado, pero no mucho, en el carrete, luego se agujerea el centro, y listo.-
Los tacos de nylon son un poco más complicado, estos los hago en taller donde trabajo.-

*Algunos de los tacos que tengo en casa*
​
Saludos Cordiales
Roeschach


----------



## el_patriarca (Abr 24, 2020)

Es decir, aunque yo tuviera el carrete de la medida exacta, este se deforma o comprime al embobinar?

Es que tengo como proyecto el reconstruir un trafo que desarmé alguna vez y pensaba ordenar el carrete hecho. El que venía se deshizo en el proceso de desarmar, era de algo parecido a un papel grueso tipo cartón 🤷‍♂️


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2020)

Los de plástico no se aplastan mayormente aunque si se pueden "revirar" , mejor que tengan el taco dentro.

No se dónde lo tengo , era un taco con dos cuñas a 90º , y agujero central para usar con un taladro antiguo para metales que era de bajas revoluciones.


----------



## Eduardo (Abr 24, 2020)

el_patriarca dijo:


> Es decir, aunque yo tuviera el carrete de la medida exacta, este se deforma o comprime al embobinar?
> ...



Obviamente depende del tamaño. Cuanto mas grande mas sensible a cerrarse.

Basta que el carrete se cierre unas décimas para que las chapas entren bastante mas apretadas.    Al colocar la última/s hay que tener cuidado, porque como fierro mata plástico, si se te tuerce un poco empieza a arar el plástico/presspan y puede perforarlo, haciendo cortocircuito/cortando el primario.


PD:  Para ver el efecto enrollate una soga ligeramente tensionada en el brazo y contanos que se siente después de unas cuantas vueltas


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 24, 2020)

el_patriarca dijo:


> Es decir, aunque yo tuviera el carrete de la medida exacta, este se deforma o comprime al embobinar?
> 
> Es que tengo como proyecto el reconstruir un trafo que desarmé alguna vez y pensaba ordenar el carrete hecho. El que venía se deshizo en el proceso de desarmar, era de algo parecido a un papel grueso tipo cartón 🤷‍♂️



A menos que bobines con alambre muy fino (0.10mm o más fino) el cual no vas a poder "tirar" tanto del alambre como para deformar el carrete, debes usar taco/cubo o algún sistema que te permita mantener la forma en el núcleo central por que después las chapas no entran.

En cuanto a los carretes se puede hacer a partir de alguno de la misma laminación pero de medidas diferentes, otro a la medida que necesaria en vez de que sea de prespan.

Ejemplo si tengo una laminación 155 x 50 y solo dispongo de los carretes de 155 x 38, corto un carrete a la mitad y del otro saco el resto que me falta para llegar a los 50mm necesarios.

Lo que no te salvas si o si es de hacer el taco/cubo del núcleo a menos que tengas alguna solución tipo los dos cuñas de* DOSMETROS*.

Hubo épocas en re rebobinaba bastante pero solo cosas "especiales" y muy específicas($$$$) o que necesitaba para mí o mis proyectos como los trafos de las fuentes de comunicaciones para los equipos o para el banco de trabajo/prueba.

Los materiales(carretes, núcleos, etc) los compraba en la calle Paraná 220 de Capital menos los alambres "comunes" que los compraba más cerca de aquí en un distribuidor que proveía a los rebobinadores de motores, etc.

Aquí te diria que ya quedan pocos o nadie que haga ese trabajo ya que lo descartable o costo que se eleva por el tiempo empleado o el uso de fuentes switching ha hecho prácticamente imposible vivir de esa actividad.

Aunque tengas "todo" hacer lo que hiciste te lleva uno o dos días de trabajo por lo cobras este último es imposible si no es una cosa/aparato especial que cueste muchos pesos o como el caso este que es para aprender o aprovechar el "tiempo muerto".


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 24, 2020)

el_patriarca dijo:


> Es decir, aunque yo tuviera el carrete de la medida exacta, este se deforma o comprime al embobinar?
> 
> Es que tengo como proyecto el reconstruir un trafo que desarmé alguna vez y pensaba ordenar el carrete hecho. El que venía se deshizo en el proceso de desarmar, era de algo parecido a un papel grueso tipo cartón 🤷‍♂️



Primero se necesita un taco agujereado como mostré antes, para luego colocarlo en un eje con, o sin manivela, o adosado a un motor de bajas vueltas, o que se pueda controlar, para luego colocar el carrete en el taco, y empezar a bobinar, de otra forma es casi imposible bobinar bien, y prolijo.-
Aparte de lo principal, y expuesto, como al alambre se lo debe de tensar para un devanado correcto, si no hay un taco dentro del carrete, este se deforma, sea de presspahn, o plástico, y luego la laminación puede directamente no entrar, o entrar muy forzada lastimando al carrete, o cortándolo, con las consecuencia que ustedes pueden imaginar, y el trabajo arruinado.-

*Eje con manivela que construí  hace muchísimos años*



*Carrete con los bobinados terminados, con el taco de nylon todavía adentro*


*Con taco de madera*


​Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2020)

ricbevi dijo:


> Lo que no te salvas si o si es de hacer el taco/cubo del núcleo a menos que tengas alguna solución tipo los dos cuñas de*@ DOSMETROS*.


 
Hacer ese carrete no fue por nada , fue por lo que me costaba poner las chapas , yo hacía y vendía unos encendidos electrónicos de descarga capacitiva de competición, mamita querida tiraban 40kV con una bobina común sin la resistencia ,  me hacía los transformadores elevadores de FeSi, dos primarios , los dos auxiliares para excitar las bases de los germanios jajajaja y el secundario.

Así que le había rebajado a dos laterales a 90º unos 7 u 8 mm chanfleado unos 5 o 10º , entonces ponía el taco dentro del carrete y las dos cuñas con algunos golpes de martillo, así que el carrete quedaba digamos estirado.

Luego era muy facil de quitar el taco quitando las dos cuñas con otro par de golpes. Las chapas entraban divinas 

Usaba un viejo taladro que ya no usaba de taladro porque era todo de aluminio "simple aislación" . . . ideal pa quedarse pegau . . . lo bueno que tenía dos velocidades mecánicas además del dimmer y contador que le había puesto. Una belleza !


----------



## peperc (Abr 24, 2020)

jorger dijo:


> Pues de primeras, con esas maneras ni ayudas ni comienzas bien el mensaje. Y me abstengo de seguir respondiénsote porque a cada post que escribes siempre tienes algo negativo que decir y además con chantaje emocional.



todo eso ?? 
a pesar que te di un consejo y tuve razon ?? 

dan unas ganas de ayudar !!! ... inmensas !!! 
¿ sere yo ?? que te doy un consejo ( no lo desarmes ) y no solo yo te di ese consejo ..... o seran quienes no gustan de reconocer que se equivocaron. ?¿?¿


----------



## ricbevi (Abr 24, 2020)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hacer ese carrete no fue por nada , fue por lo que me costaba poner las chapas , yo hacía y vendía unos encendidos electrónicos de descarga capacitiva de competición, mamita querida tiraban 40kV con una bobina común sin la resistencia ,  me hacía los transformadores elevadores de FeSi, dos primarios , los dos auxiliares para excitar las bases de los germanios jajajaja y el secundario.
> 
> Así que le había rebajado a dos laterales a 90º unos 7 u 8 mm chanfleado unos 5 o 10º , entonces ponía el taco dentro del carrete y las dos cuñas con algunos golpes de martillo, así que el carrete quedaba digamos estirado.
> 
> ...



Seguramente ese sistema también te salvo de trabajar doble porque si había bobinados con alambre fino y mucha vueltas al forzar el carretel al entrar las chapas muy justas, lo más probable es que se cortara en algún lugar el bobinado con alambre fino.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Abr 24, 2020)

Si , era un transformador bastante especial , diseño de algún Yankee 🤦‍♂️ , grano orientado , entremezclado medios primarios , medio secundario , auxiliares , otros medios primarios y otro medio secundario , espira abierta de cinta de cobre "antirruido" + entrehierro . . . casi un transformador de audio


----------



## jorger (Abr 24, 2020)

peperc dijo:


> todo eso ??
> a pesar que te di un consejo y tuve razon ??
> 
> dan unas ganas de ayudar !!! ... inmensas !!!
> ¿ sere yo ?? que te doy un consejo ( no lo desarmes ) y no solo yo te di ese consejo ..... o seran quienes no gustan de reconocer que se equivocaron. ?¿?¿


Como comienzo te has equivocado de persona, no he sido yo el que desarmó el transformador 
Segundo, no sé a qué vienes al foro. 
Ya sabemos que por activa y por pasiva te encanta tener la razón, no importa cómo, si es necesario te echas flores a tí mismo y sin fundamento. Por supuesto, no puede faltar el sarcasmo ni la descalificación hacia los demás.
Podría definir todo ésto de una manera muy distinta pero no es lo adecuado en éstos lugares. Y como comprenderás uno con 27 años no cae en esos juegos psicológicos que te marcas constantemente ni mucho menos tomarte con seriedad teniendo en cuenta la actitud que tienes.


----------



## peperc (Abr 24, 2020)

jorger dijo:


> Como comienzo te has equivocado de persona, no he sido yo el que desarmó el transformador
> Segundo, no sé a qué vienes al foro.
> Ya sabemos que por activa y por pasiva te encanta tener la razón, no importa cómo, si es necesario te echas flores a tí mismo y sin fundamento. Por supuesto, no puede faltar el sarcasmo ni la descalificación hacia los demás.
> Podría definir todo ésto de una manera muy distinta pero no es lo adecuado en éstos lugares. Y como comprenderás uno con 27 años no cae en esos juegos psicológicos que te marcas constantemente ni mucho menos tomarte con seriedad teniendo en cuenta la actitud que tienes.



que decirte ??
no miro los nombres.
y ya se que en este foro son como son , tu puedes venir con las que vienes y yo no , ni loco .
ya lo he dicho : era predecible lo de el trafo.
es obvio que si se pone serio y practica y se mete mas, y desarma varios y va haciendose de las herramientas, pues lo ira sacando.
menciono de la cuarentena, ahora de mandar a bobinar.
no veo que puse de malo ( podria poner a estas alturas que  XcXC$%$ puse de malo) .
mi criterio es ese: no romper si no se.
en ML con algo de calma seguro consigue.

vos podes venirme con todo tu escrito, que es agresivo a mas no poder, pero no a mi manera, yo escribo de otro modo , si te mando a la jueves, pues me moderan, pero tu me puedes poner todo esto.

yo NO me pongo a destruir cosas asi , como hicieron con el transformador, po rque se que termina mal, muchisimas cosas.
estoy seguro que en este foro muchisimos aprendieron rompiendo, y tambien aprendieron a no romper a veces, por que sale mal.
pero aca, son un grupito, como lo de eso de revivir baterias  y siempre terminar enchastrados con acido.
y si uno dice la verdad, es como que se ofenden por criticarlos.
yo ahora soy grosero y psicologico y no se que mas.

la verdad, que es un fastidio.
si ustedes se sienten bien asi, pues cosa suya.
yo hubiese preferido alguien que me aconseje no hacer esa destruccion .
ustedes si ?? pues cosa suya.
al parecer yo no puedo opinar, pero tu si y de la forma que lo haces.

al parecer, hay que aprender aca en este foro cierta "clase" de insultos y descalificaciones , que si son aceptadas... otras no .

sigo sin entender lo de "chantaje emocional" .


----------



## Rorschach (Abr 24, 2020)

ricren dijo:


> Saludos al dr. Manhattan




, prefiero mandarle saludos a mis compañeras Júpiter, y Silk Spectre !!!! , ¿vos que opinás? 😏😏😏




😍😍😍​
Saludos Cordiales
Rorschach 😀
​


----------



## ricren (Abr 25, 2020)

Ahhh cualquiera! no pueden estar mas fuerte🥰 ambas!


----------

